#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-02
 * seattlegaucho loves Netsplit
<seattlegaucho> makes you wonder who's really online and who's not
<valorie> I'm always sort of online
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-03
<meonkeys> hi guys!
<meonkeys> this link in the topic doesn't work for me: http://on.fb.me/ctDyKO
<meonkeys> it goes to facebook.com, then an error page shows up saying "the content could not be displayed"
<meonkeys> also, I got an HTTP 500 error trying to get to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam/ApprovalApplication
<valorie> wiki opens right up for me
<valorie> ubuntu has a problem with their wiki -- it is ancient and creaky
<valorie> fb link doesn't work for me either
<valorie> have we met, meonkeys?
<meonkeys> here's what I see: http://inky.ws/g/aa
<valorie> if not, hello
<meonkeys> valorie: hi! I don't know.
<meonkeys> I was at LFNW, I gave a talk on Vim: http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/sessions/beyond-wq-life-changing-vim-plugins
<meonkeys> I've been an Ubuntu user for a few years now.
<valorie> did you come by the loco table?
<valorie> Key Details
<valorie>     Date Established - (Thursday 19 October, 2006)
<valorie>     Team Contact - Chuck West <chuck@olylug.org>
<valorie>     Membership - 28 as of August 2010
<valorie>     Mailing List - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wa
<valorie>     Laundpad Team - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington
<valorie>     Forums - http://washington.ubuntuforums.org
<valorie>     IRC - #ubuntu-us-wa on irc.freenode.net:6667 
<Lancelot> hey valorie 
<valorie> from the wiki page
<meonkeys> No, I didn't come by the loco table
<valorie> hi Lancelot
<meonkeys> valorie: yep, saw that on the page too, thanks.
<Lancelot> how'd sunday go?
<valorie> how did your exams go?
<Lancelot> it was alright
<valorie> it was much slower
<Lancelot> I'll get my mark on wednesday
<valorie> but I got to spend quite a bit of time with two beginners
<valorie> showing them IRC, and such
<Lancelot> yeah
<valorie> which was cool
<Lancelot> that's nice
<valorie> burned quite a few more CDs
<Lancelot> did you go to any of the talks?
<valorie> gave out maybe 30 or 40
<valorie> one on Sat.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> the EFF/ACLU talk
<Lancelot> I showed up for the last half of it
<Lancelot> lost track of time
<valorie> I was late as well
<valorie> that table was BUSY!
<Lancelot> no kidding
<valorie> too bad you didn't stop by, meonkeys
<Lancelot> it was a pretty popular talk
<Lancelot> score
<Lancelot> I discovered I have a linux mint image
<valorie> I'm so glad I discovered multisystem USB
<valorie> used that so often this weekend!
<Lancelot> yeah
<Lancelot> it looks pretty good
<valorie> and burned at least 5 USBs for people
<valorie> super easy to use
<valorie> and fast, fast, fast
<meonkeys> valorie: yep. I didn't spend much time in the expo hall, just to register, then later to hang at the FSF booth during the raffle.
<Lancelot> nice
<Lancelot> oh, check this out: http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,226435/printable.html
<valorie> you were right close!
<valorie> 10 feet away
<valorie> lol
<valorie> heh
<Lancelot> :p
<valorie> sounds interesting, Lancelot
<valorie> except it ain't KDE
<valorie> so, not so interesting to ME
<Lancelot> ...
<valorie> :-)
<Lancelot> that's just an example
<valorie> right
<Lancelot> you really like KDE don't you?
<meonkeys> valorie: aha, linda just approved me; now I can see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam/ApprovalApplication
<valorie> I love KDE
<valorie> I don't dislike Gnome, or Unity
<valorie> I just much prefer KDE
<valorie> and I love the kde community
<valorie> as well as the ubuntu community
<Lancelot> it's alright
<meonkeys> anyone know if it's possible to use the GNOME Shell instead of Unity in Natty?
<valorie> yes
<meonkeys> cool.
<valorie> son was trying it out
<meonkeys> CJ Collier, are you in here?
<Lancelot> from what I've seen so far Unity is failing
<Lancelot> really really hard
<meonkeys> failing how? people don't want it?
<valorie> I dunno -- people resist change
<valorie> gnome 3 is basically the same thing as unity
<meonkeys> Jack Wallen very much prefers the gnome shell: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/gnome-shell-vs-ubuntu-unity-which-desktop-wins/2291
<Lancelot> the changes in gnome 3 are so stupid
<meonkeys> the one thing that really made me want the GNOME shell instead of unity was the lack of a run dialog in Unity
<meonkeys> I use the run dialog all the time.
<Lancelot> they're the perfect example of why liberal arts majors should work in coffee shops IMO
<Lancelot> I mean, basic functionality is not something you mess with
<Lancelot> changing something for the sake of changing it is useless
<meonkeys> I think they're changing it to try and improve it
<meonkeys> (the user interface, that is)
<Lancelot> how is removing the minimize and maximize buttons an improvement?
<Lancelot> I use those all the time
<Lancelot> I don't even think about it
<meonkeys> I don't, so, I guess that would be an improvement for me. :)
<meonkeys> I usually just hit F11 to maximize or un-maximize, and drag window corners to resize.
<meonkeys> The close button seems like a waste of space too, Alt-F4 works great. :)
<meonkeys> I guess I just prefer less mouse, more keyboard.
<Lancelot> the work I do requires a mouse
<Lancelot> design stuff
<Lancelot> so I use it a fair bit
<Lancelot> even with only a keyboard I use those buttons
<meonkeys> ah, gotcha.
<meonkeys> Say, do you use Inkscape much?
<Lancelot> never heard of it
<Lancelot> by design I mean like cad
<Lancelot> things like CAD*
<meonkeys> ah, ok
<meonkeys> yeah, Inkscape is mainly for vector graphics.
<meonkeys> I did a little bit of CAD with qcad. That was kinda fun.
<Lancelot> I see
<Lancelot> I've been looking for a good linux program
<Lancelot> freecad looks alright
<meonkeys> But then my wife showed me up by designing our entire bathroom remodel in SketchUp
<Lancelot> now that I have more free time I'll be able to try more
<Lancelot> eww
<Lancelot> google...
<meonkeys> eww what?
<Lancelot> eh, just a personal thing
<Lancelot> moving on
<meonkeys> *yawn*
<meonkeys> bye all, nice "meeting" you! Time to watch Obama's standup at the WHCA dinner.
<Lancelot> have fun
<Lancelot> valorie: are there any other conferences that happen around washington?
<Lancelot> I just looked up linuxcon, but admission is 100 dollars at student pricing
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> I go down to OSCON, but not to anything but the free stuff
<valorie> and staff the booth there
<valorie> and attend CLS the weekend before
<Lancelot> how long of a drive is that?
<valorie> which is an unconference, and free
<valorie> but not just linux
<valorie> that's in Portland
<Lancelot> hmm
<valorie> there is some other stuff in Portland, but I don't know about free
<valorie> portland OR is 3 hours drive for me
<Lancelot> ouch
<Lancelot> well then this seems alright
<Lancelot> so you only get to go to the expo hall for free?
<valorie> the expo hall, lightning talks, and Bofs
<valorie> I had a lot of fun -- some of my KDE peeps were there too
<valorie> speaking
<valorie> so I had people to hang out with
<Lancelot> sounds okay
<Lancelot> I don't think I can drive that far though
<meonkeys> what about Open Source Bridge? I've heard that's awesome.
<valorie> I haven't gone, so I don't know
<valorie> i have heard good things, yes
<althara> the link for the release party pictures has probably expired
<althara> our facebook group is scheudled to be archived
<althara> I just contacted Paul to see if he can handle it or add me as an admin ont he group page.
<althara> *on the
<valorie> i miss paul
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-04
<althara> valorie, I'm updating the team's approval application. Has the team done anything aside from the 10.10 release party and table at lfnw in the past 6 months?
<althara> Was there some Global Jam activity this past summer?
<valorie> we did one before the last release, yes
<valorie> let me look at lauchpad
<valorie> plus charles has his ubuntu hours
<valorie> http://lochttp://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/157/detail/o.ubuntu.com/events/venues/157/detail/
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-washington/events/history
<althara> are the ubuntu hours active?
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> Charles is a great guy, but what success he's had, I don't know
<althara> as an aside, it looks like the 500 err meonkeys was hitting is a problem with one of their backend servers. I've hit it a few times in thrying to update the Approval Application page.
<althara> I cannot type
 * althara finds some coffee
<valorie> ubuntu wiki FAIL
<althara> fortunately I didn't have to redo my edits
<althara> I like smart web pages
<althara> So I upgraded my work laptop to 11.04 last night
<althara> Now there is no networking :(
<althara> I've been using my windows partition all day. It makes me sad.
<althara> And my puter is slow
<valorie> I've had minimal problems in kubuntu
<valorie> headphone jack doesn't work
<valorie> that's about it
<valorie> I've heard the no-networking problems elsewhere, though
<valorie> my wireless seems to be better than ever
<althara> yeah, I've got a really really old laptop
<valorie> something icky right now though
<althara> It had no problems with the maverick upgrade which I also did yesterday
<valorie> 907ms lag
<althara> dude
<valorie> sounds like a clean install of mav would be a good thing then
<valorie> I'm not sure unity was ready for prime time
 * valorie needs more coffee
<althara> yeah, I'm going to try a clean install of Natty, and then revert to maverick if I have to.
<althara> I've got my usb drive all ready to go. :)
<althara> I just sent a message to the list re; geeknic(s)
<althara> I'm determined to see something happen along those lines this summer
<valorie> \0/
<valorie> thanks for your energy
<althara> it would be super sweet if we could get something along the lines of the LinuxPicnic (http://linuxpicnic.org)
<althara> but that may be overly ambitious
<valorie> I haven't had time to even blog about lfnw yet
<althara> I've all but given up on blogging
 * althara shrugs
<valorie> we all have only so much time
<valorie> hard to squeeze any more in
<althara> I need to used to taking pictures with my phone. Then I can just send stuff straight to posterous and have a photo blog :)
<valorie> and when you have a young one, that is your priority
<althara> indeed
<valorie> she's growing up too fast as it is
<valorie> my baby is 31!
<valorie> and my oldest 36
<althara> Yeah. I just got her pictures taken by a pro a couple weeks ago and she is really like a little person now
<valorie> and it seems like maybe a couple of years ago they were her age
<althara> I can start to see the adult she's going to become. Wonderous and a bit scary
<valorie> yup
<seattlegaucho> valorie: my oldest is turning 25 @ the end of the month
<valorie> youngster!
<valorie> Colin is 22, but he wasn't MY baby
<valorie> I got him when he was 14
<meonkeys> linuxpicnic.org looks cool.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-06
<seattlegaucho> who owns manages the mailing list?
<valorie> I'm not sure
<valorie> I should be an admin, but I never asked
<valorie> why?
<valorie> ubuntu-us-wa list run by chuck at olylug.org, cjac at colliertech.org
<valorie> from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-us-wa
<valorie> I think that is one more thing Chuck needs to hand over
<valorie> sec
<seattlegaucho> valorie: I just signed up to the list ... I wanted to check whether I was already subscribed or not
<seattlegaucho> ... interested in the Geeknic, but I need dates :(
<valorie> oh, so is Linda
<valorie> althara: Geeknik!
<valorie> I will come, if possible
<valorie> but otherwise can 't help much this time around
<althara> we havent' gotten as far as dates yet
<althara> I'm thinking about putting up a poll but I haven't gotten any resonses re helping with coordination
<valorie> seattlegaucho: you should be able to check the status of your subscription online
<althara> and like I said I can't do it all by myself
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wa < -- login there
<valorie> I'll help as I can, of course
<seattlegaucho> althara: my presence depends heavily on dates ... can't do anything in July :(
<althara> I was hoping we could get something going for June
<althara> even if it turns out to be smallish
<seattlegaucho> June ... it depends
<seattlegaucho> but I volunteer a camping grill and spread the word for sure :)
<valorie> well, we can use my yard and BBQ
<valorie> but I do live in Black Diamond
<valorie> so that's not ideal
<seattlegaucho> hmm ... Black Diamond is not bad if the weather cooperates :)
<valorie> we would have to have ride-sharing for those without cars
<althara> I've setup a poll on the launchpad group for voting on the month
<althara> It will open in 17 hours.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> hey, I'm looking at the team reports
<valorie> I don't see the recent one
<valorie> I was going to add my OpenWeek talk
<althara> I haven't set one up recently
<althara> I can do that
<valorie> ok, I thought you were writing one the other day
<valorie> I suck at getting them to show up in the right place
<althara> I probably got distracted
<althara> it happens a lot
<valorie> I can't imagine!
<valorie> lol
<seattlegaucho> valorie the problem to login to the page I needed to have a user ... which is what I didn't know ... 
<seattlegaucho> ... so I registered anew and let the software figure it out :)
<seattlegaucho> althara: squirrel!
<althara> heh
<althara> omg, I have to eat lunch
 * althara dies from tummy pains
<althara> see that's me getting distracted again
<valorie> ol
<valorie> lol
<althara> wits for the wiki page to update
 * althara taps fingers
 * althara reads a novella
 * althara is still waiting
 * althara got an internal server error
 * althara curses
<althara> valorie: add your open week to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam/TeamReports/11/May
<valorie> thank you my dear
<althara> what is with the wiki's internal server errors?
<valorie> it needs updating, drastically
<althara> indeed
<althara> I hope they get to it soon. It really makes the distro look bad to not be able to reliably serve content on the office site.
<althara> *official
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-07
<valorie> I've heard soooo many complaints about the wiki
<valorie> but, successfully saved this time!
<althara> Yay
<valorie> we could actually have an April one too: planning for and the first day of lfnw
<valorie> :-)
<althara> yeah
<althara> I'll add that one in too
<althara> It's updating now
<valorie> \0/
<valorie> i so love lfnw
<valorie> but I now have a cold
<valorie> and feel horrible
<valorie> so I guess there was a price to pay
<valorie> but the boost to enthusiasm is huge
<althara> yeah lfnw is always fun
<althara> next year will be my fifth year :0
<althara> I just saw the best letter from a lawyer but I'm pretty sure I can't talk about it
<althara> it's hilarious in it's ridiculosity
 * seattlegaucho hates lawyers as much as he hates health care ... but both are necessary 
<althara> I just want to post a certain thing all over the internet now to see if I'd get a similarly ridiculous letter.
<valorie> right, this is a logged channel
<althara> that's why I'm not saying anything :)
<valorie> the april report still isn't showing up in the TeamReports page
<althara> yeah
<althara> I've noticed those take a while
<seattlegaucho> ... see y'all Monday on IRC 
<valorie> have a nice mother's day, althara!
<althara> Thanks
<althara> You too valorie
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-08
<althara> We've had two people join the launchpad group in the last day. :)
<valorie> \o/
 * valorie came home with a horrible COLD
<Captainkrtek> hello
<althara> evening
<Captainkrtek> joined the loco but never introduced myself
<valorie> hi Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> hello :)
<valorie> did we meet at lfnw?
<Captainkrtek> I don't think so
<Captainkrtek> Im relatively new to this loco
<valorie> great!
<Captainkrtek> and the Ubuntu Community in general
<althara> Yay new people
<althara> :)
<Captainkrtek> long time android developer though
<valorie> do you live in the Seattle area, or ?
<Captainkrtek> Sammamish
<Captainkrtek> on the plateau
<valorie> cool
<Captainkrtek> you?
<valorie> I grew up in Issaquah
<Captainkrtek> ahh cool :)
<valorie> and now live out near Black Diamond
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<valorie> your area has grown up so much I hardly recognize it
<Captainkrtek> yeah very
<valorie> a whole city
<Captainkrtek> quite busy up here
<valorie> where there were cows
<Captainkrtek> barely have to leave the plateau
<valorie> and a couple of houses
<Captainkrtek> the house i'm in is an older one, built in the 80s
<valorie> older, lol
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> well not like the new suburbia
<Captainkrtek> I have an acre of a yard :P
<valorie> we're such americans!
<Captainkrtek> not 10ft^2
<valorie> my parents-in-law and my husband built a nice house on Pine Lake
<Captainkrtek> so what work do you do in the community (IE: Projects and such)
<Captainkrtek> ahh cool :)
<valorie> back in the 60s
<valorie> sold that and created The Herbfarm out in Fall City
<Captainkrtek> oh neat
<valorie> now the remains of that are the Herbfarm restaurant
<valorie> no longer Fall City
<valorie> that's run by my husband's brother and his wife
<Captainkrtek> never been there myself
<valorie> it's worth it for a special occasion
<valorie> rather spendy
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<valorie> my daughter sets the tables
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> cool
<valorie> I'm a Kubuntu member, and do some community work and documentation
<Captainkrtek> nice
<valorie> I work mostly in Amarok
<Captainkrtek> I do documentation as well
<valorie> and starting some work in KDE
<Captainkrtek> ubuntu and gnome docs
<valorie> right now, admin for GSoC
<Captainkrtek> nice
<Captainkrtek> im a sys admin as well
<Captainkrtek> for a financial company in bellevue
<valorie> quite enjoyable working with the students and mentors
<althara> I just heard about the herbfarm for the first time like a montha go
<althara> *month ago
<Captainkrtek> I also work for Samsung Mobile
<valorie> it's a beautiful evening
<Captainkrtek> well that jobs starts soon hopefully
<valorie> you are juggling a lot, Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> not too bad
<Captainkrtek> work in bellevue has been slow
<Captainkrtek> although last week a printer stopped working and while i was out they bought a new one and thought it was plug and play
 * Captainkrtek facepalms
<valorie> what happens, does it freeze the network or something?
<Captainkrtek> nahh
<Captainkrtek> all the computers werent configured...
 * valorie knows little of the mysteries of sysadmin
<Captainkrtek> with the new one
<althara> hahaha
<Captainkrtek> so I had to manually go to each workstation and re-set it up
<Captainkrtek> i have to go in tomorrow afternoon and finish it up, fix faxing
<Captainkrtek> sigh :P
<althara> that's why I hate corporate it
<Captainkrtek> meh we aren't too corporate
<althara> and why my company only dabbled in it
<valorie> right now we're trying to get a Geeknik going
<Captainkrtek> good people, they just don't know what I do
<Captainkrtek> although payday is next week
<Captainkrtek> so I can't complain :D
<valorie> so you didn't come up to Bellingham for the Linuxfest Northwest last weekend?
<Captainkrtek> No I did not
<valorie> you missed a great weekend
<Captainkrtek> wish I could've
<valorie> how did you find out about us?
<Captainkrtek> well I just joined this community about 2 weeks ago
<Captainkrtek> and learned about locos, so I joined up the PNW and WA ones
<Captainkrtek> im quite a noob: https://launchpad.net/~steven.richards
<althara> pnw is defunct, technically
<Captainkrtek> yeah just joined anyways
<valorie> awesome
<Captainkrtek> and most of my weekends im mountain biking
<valorie> nice
<Captainkrtek> yeah :D
<Captainkrtek> you know c89.5?
<valorie> radio station?
<althara> yes
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> go there often as well
<althara> I never could figure out if it was c or z
<Captainkrtek> heh
<valorie> it's a location?
<valorie> hmmm
<Captainkrtek> Nathan Hale high school
<Captainkrtek> student run, longest running dance station in the US, non commercial, first all digital station in the northwest, anything else you want to know ;)
<althara> it's pretty cool
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> very nice station
<althara> and they have (had?) a goth program on sunday nights
<Captainkrtek> spent 2 hours there yesterday spinning
<Captainkrtek> not on the air, just on some cdjs in Studio C
<valorie> nice
<Captainkrtek> fun stuff
<valorie> one of my friends went to Nathan Hale, back in the day
<Captainkrtek> yeah it's a nice school
<althara> night all!
<MarkDude> There is already a WA facebook group
<MarkDude> it has 42 people in it
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-05-03
<bob__> any 12.04 guru's in here?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-05-04
<valorie> thefinn93: were you at LFNW?
<valorie> if so, we didn't meet up
<valorie> sadness
<thefinn93> na
<thefinn93> i ended up in portland that weekend
<valorie> ok
<valorie> hope that was fun?
<thefinn93> it was
<valorie> because LFNW was a blast
<thefinn93> i bet
<thefinn93> i wish i coulda gone
<valorie> what kept you from coming up?
<thefinn93> well i had made plans to go to portland a while before
<thefinn93> and i relized that LFNW was that weekend far too late
<valorie> I hear ya
<valorie> sorta sucks that it is/was on release weekend
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> will you be at OSCON?
<valorie> otoh, we could hand out fresh CDs
<thefinn93> im most likely gonna go
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> def. will be at CLS
<valorie> OSCON isn't as much fun as it used to be
<valorie> but I'll see what the sched looks like
<thefinn93> alright
<valorie> I'll be in town at least part of that week
<thefinn93> when is CLS?
<thefinn93> it's right before isn't it?
<valorie> the weekend before
<thefinn93> k
<valorie> at the same venue
<thefinn93> alright, i'll try n make it
<valorie> much more fun if you care about community
<valorie> smaller, much more FOSSy, etc.
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> sounds fun
<valorie> it really is
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-02
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/1/105095769731159704550/posts/TND43Gib6rg
<MarkDude> A post on Canonical's Community Deprecation
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-03
<cj> valorie!  Happy bee dee!
<cj> or hbd as Mark says
<thefinn93> bktesting
 * thefinn93 grumbles
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-04-28
<Salt> good to see a couple of you at lfnw, thanks valorie for manning the booth
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-04-29
<valorie> yes, it was fun
<valorie> still tired! of course I did clean my house today too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I was looking forward to getting to know the Debian folks
<valorie> it was disappointing that they spent little to no time at the booth
<valorie> Salt: I "staffed" the booth
<valorie> very few of the men spent any time there
<Salt> valorie, next year, a pre-fest get-together would probably be quite beneficial
<valorie> yes, well, I didn't get my shit together until about Wed.
<valorie> maybe next year I'll be organized
<valorie> we should have a lil get-together with the debian folks
<valorie> you know that Debconf will be in Portland this August, right?
<valorie> I think I won't be able to go, because I'm flying out to the Czech republic like the following day
<Salt> yes, it's like 1.5 weeks long
<Salt> I plan on going if I can get the time/money together
<valorie> what are you up to, these days?
<Salt> busy busy busy, websites and bartending, flying to CA on wed
<valorie> cool
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-05-02
<valorie> gosh, LFNW was such fun
<valorie> y'all who missed it missed a good time
